# Question about BMW leather lotion



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

After applying the lotion on leather seats, how long should I wait before wiping it off?


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Normally...I will use mine lotion or leather conditioner by spray onto a clean cloth and wipe on the surface right away. 

Did you sprayed them directly!?


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Spray on your applicator or Micro-fiber towel and wipe the surface. After a few minutes then wipe again with a clean dry Micro-fiber towel.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Another great product alot of folks missed is the Autoglym Leather Care Cream. This conditioner is carefully blended emulsion of natural oils and cleaning agents. These oils protect and moisturize your leather, replenishing the essential oils lost through evaporation.

http://www.properautocare.com/autleatcarcr.html


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

GiaGiaJa said:


> Normally...I will use mine lotion or leather conditioner by spray onto a clean cloth and wipe on the surface right away.
> 
> Did you sprayed them directly!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp







I think spraying the cleaner/condition directly over the leather seats save your some labor.


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Spray on your applicator or Micro-fiber towel and wipe the surface. After a few minutes then wipe again with a clean dry Micro-fiber towel.


Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for the comment.:thumbup:


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Interior car care products should only be applied indirectly, i.e. spray on a micro fibre towel and then wipe the surface.

Applying a conditioner to a urathane (plastic) surface that cannot be absorbed is totally another question


----------

